# Tail plumes on LC chis?



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

On average, what age does the tail plume start to come in on LC chihuahuas? 

I was told by my breeder that the extra weight on Bryco's tail should help straighten out it's piggy tail-ness, which is already SLIGHTLY correcting, but he has very little furr on the tail bit.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Darcy is just the same. His tail almost curls round and is not as fluffy as his body is. I'd like to know too!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Darcy is majorly fluffy compared to Bryco...I have no clue what his coat will be like as an adult, he's practically naked now. His parents and grandparents both had lovely coats though (got to see all but one grand dam/bitch), as the breeder has bred the line for years now, and said he was confident Bryco's adult coat would be lovely. They were no nonsense kind of people and wouldn't have bothered to BS me lol...but I am anxious to know when fluffytail will arrive!


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

bryco looks to be more like bo i suppose, he has hardly any hair on his tail and although its quite long on his body its very thin. Maybe they will be similar when they get older. x


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

His hair is "thick" on his body, but short...so maybe a lil different than Bo...Not sure? But like, he might just be in his puppy uglies?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

Laylas and Jets started coming in at around 5 - 6 months, only quite thin though. Then it gradually gets thicker and thicker.


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Yeah, Mari's started to come in at about 6mo. She's not a super fluffy LC but from 4-6mo she was pretty short as far as coat goes.


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Prada's tail has thickened up quite a bit over the past month, month and a half (she's almost 7 months). Before that there were just wisps of longer hair falling from her tail.


----------



## LiMarChis (Mar 29, 2010)

Tail plum starts in around 5-7 months, give or take a bit depending on lines and coat. They go from tail that looks like a smooth coat, to having whispies, to having a plum. His adult coat should start coming in about the same time, as well as ear fringe.


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

Dexter's coat is more similar to Bryco's or Bo's I think. Mr. Darcy is such more of a little fluff! 
When I got Dexter at 16 weeks his fur was thin, but long. He had lots of ear fringe and a "mane" around his neck like a little lion, but his tail had super short hair, very comperable to my two short coats. This picture was taken a week before he turned 5 months after it starting growing in. 








He will be 6 months exactly on Friday, so I went ahead and took some pictures of his coat progressing. It hasn't gotten much fluffier, it's still pretty thin and lays flat. Body hair hasn't really gotten a whole lot longer either, it's just gotten longer in his neck, ear, and tail areas! I'm in love with it.  Here are a few of his tail. 
















And here's what his ear fringe is lookin like.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

i call dexter's tail a fan tail...LOL everytime he wags it twds my face it fans me 

from this...stubby thing








to a big fan tail! LOL


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> i call dexter's tail a fan tail...LOL everytime he wags it twds my face it fans me
> 
> from this...stubby thing
> 
> ...


That's what Mari's does. I don't know if it'll fill in anymore (she'll be 2 in Oct) but all her LC seems to be on the bottom half of her...the top half is flat! LOL


----------



## LovesMyPups (Apr 18, 2010)

I hope Dexter's tail is nice and full like Dexter's tail (???lol???) when he gets older. It's gorgeous. I can't stop looking at that picture!


----------



## Guess (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's Prada's tail at 7 months of age. She was not overly fluffy when I got her, between 3-5 months she was lacking very much in a glorious long coat!
Both her parents had AMAZING, thick coats, though. Especially her father. He looked liked a chocolate & tan Pom! So as long as he has a family history of great coats, I wouldn't worry too much. It'll come!!! xx



























Here's her tail at around her early 4th month.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

3 mths old Ricky








8 mths old








and now at 2 1/2yr old


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I love seeing these tails!!
I have this to look forward to aswell.
Ricky's tail at 8 months was so cute and funny! lol


----------



## Bellatrix (Apr 23, 2010)

aww, i just love the fluffy tails, it really is stunning


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Terri said:


> I love seeing these tails!!
> I have this to look forward to aswell.
> Ricky's tail at 8 months was so cute and funny! lol


LOL he looked funny for quite some time while growing his coat and I think he isn't done yet we will see in the winter when it gets cold for a real coat :coolwink:


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

It really is so strange that SO much fur grows onto them LOL. Ricky looks like he has a coat very similar to Bryco's puppycoat...I can only hope he'll get one in as nice! I am terrible at waiting to see.


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

LovesMyPups said:


> I hope Dexter's tail is nice and full like Dexter's tail (???lol???) when he gets older. It's gorgeous. I can't stop looking at that picture!


ahahaha! dexter's tail is so cute! i'm sure it'll grow to be like my dexter's? LOL this is too funny  the big russian eyebrows always cracks me up~ both our dexter's have it! :albino:


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

this is perrys tail at 7 months 








and this is his tail at 11 months








but it all depends of there lines as to how there coat grows
this is lollys tail at nearly 2 years


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

Adam's was pretty weedy til he was about 6mths or so. he is now 2yrs old and his tail fur measures 9ins!!
The fur on his sides was still getting longer up to a couple of months ago though.


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> It really is so strange that SO much fur grows onto them LOL. Ricky looks like he has a coat very similar to Bryco's puppycoat...I can only hope he'll get one in as nice! I am terrible at waiting to see.


Thank you! It took time to really come in but he is a single coat for a long so it really doesn't get thick or natted which is good Ricky has a sc dad and lc mom so I didn't expect even this much coat LOL. Now Cali has the same thing sc dad and lc mom but her coat is different from when Ricky was younger so I think she will have the thickier coat then him but time will tell another thing I think is funny Ricky and Cali has same birthday but two yrs apart and same type of parents oh and got both for my birthday:hello1:


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

Lou_lou said:


> this is perrys tail at 7 months
> 
> and this is his tail at 11 months
> 
> ...


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Nice! 

Bryco is from two LC parents, and 3 LC grandparents. Can you tell if they are double or single coated as puppies? I should prob know the answer to that but I don't know!


----------



## TripleAChihuahuas (Apr 8, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> Nice!
> 
> Bryco is from two LC parents, and 3 LC grandparents. Can you tell if they are double or single coated as puppies? I should prob know the answer to that but I don't know!


I don't think you can tell when they are pups as much but have seen super thick puppies so if I would answer that would if flat to him with how ricky's was then single if doesn't really lay against him then I would say thicker(double) double is where there is a undercoat of hair. 

puppies go through the changes so hard to tell but if male will have a nice coat always if female will go through stages of not having that nice of a coat all the time. boys have it easy :foxes15: LOL


----------



## Lou_lou (Jul 23, 2009)

TripleAChihuahuas said:


> Lou_lou said:
> 
> 
> > this is perrys tail at 7 months
> ...


----------

